# This Girl Rocks!



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

That’s my jam...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Guncho said:


>


 She’s got a lot of great videos. And great MIJ gear too


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

She's great. I really enjoy her country picking.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah she's a great guitar player. She's had a few signature Bacchus guitars I believe.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

And practices more than the average person.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Does she (almost) always appear unhappy/bored?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

greco said:


> Does she (almost) always appear unhappy/bored?


Only when I'm not around


----------

